# My Top 5 Lures for Pike in Nother Ontario



## AndrewRGordon (Dec 29, 2019)

One of me earliest posts has also been pretty popular - it was my top 5 walleye lures to bring on a fly in

Have re done my list but this time for pike. Generally we primarily fish walleye but over the years we have caught some good pike - both on purpose and while fishing for walleye lol

My 5 may not be your 5 which is part of the discussion - interested in hearing others must haves for sure. I know a lot of people love the Dr Spoons - I just havent fished with them enough to put them above a Len Thompson and so on

https://www.northernjacks.com/post/m...rthern-ontario

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

To me, nothing says pike like a classic big red and white Daredevle spoon. Second would be those long-wire (built-in leader!) inline spinners with big feathered (again, in red and white) trebles every tackle shop in pikey areas of the Great Lakes region used to sell back in the good ol' days.

The great thing about pike is when they're on, they'll hit anything you want to put in the water. Awesome sport fish that probably doesn't get all the respect they deserve.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Nice article.

Was surprised(?) having long fished pike elsewhere , to find pike in a particular region did seem to favor Williams Wobblers. 
I tried to disprove the preference. Not sure if I succeeded. Though I offered those using Wobblers good competition.
Had I not been so stubborn I'd have nabbed a few in gold and some in silver at Canadian tire. I know they can be acquired elsewhere. Just not the same way. Nothing says spring like near former inmate looking , hint of cabin fever guys that made it through another winter hanging out in the parking lot drinking coffee. Or the old gent that created a bit of a stir playing cards when he put what he thought was Canadian currency on the table while wagering , to find out it was Canadian tire coupons. (!)

Johnson silver minnows...
Unlike old lures that ride around on multiple excursions and you wonder why , they come through now and then.
A friend was getting one pecked at as we trolled for a distant landing spots return ending a pike session.
Repeated missed hook sets and he ended up with a heck of a bonus perch. L.o.l.. Filleted it for him later and presented it at supper for his exclusivity seperate from pike and walleye. Didn't know then it would be his last trip to fish Canada. And likely his last perch .

Lost a black and white spoon to a high speed pike that hung it on a log on the last trip. Failed to recover it.
One of the few spoons left from the many we put together in the mid seventies with components from a young (er) Cabelas.
If recalled correctly they cost 35 cents a piece after assembled. Plus my labor of course...
Not Wobblers. But the assortment of colors R/W , G/W, B/W , and brass , and nickle plated usually had a days winner in the mix.

For casting , a 3/8 jig with a crawler color that got scarce with passing years got the nod.

Someone , (not me) tried a chewing gum trailer one morning on sulking pike.
Might have been a Kastmaster that ended up breaking the lull.

Sometimes , it's the only /single one type lure or weight item in a party's possession. 
If not shared it risks Pat McManus's "tackle box" definition. Better put , tackle boxing....


----------



## AndrewRGordon (Dec 29, 2019)

Great comments
Its funny - quite a few people have commented on not including a Daredevil or a Williams Wobbler
I like both and have had success but with only 5 choices I didn't pick them 
Pike are just aggressive - the longest pike I have ever caught was on a wacky rigged senko right off the dock - didn't even cast it - dropped it straight down while i was fiddling with something and it came from nowhere and smoked it lol
I do think for our August trips we need to spend more time trolling with big baits if we want monsters - I just never have a lot of patience for it when I know there are hungry walleye close by 
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

AndrewRGordon said:


> Great comments
> Its funny - quite a few people have commented on not including a Daredevil or a Williams Wobbler
> I like both and have had success but with only 5 choices I didn't pick them
> Pike are just aggressive - the longest pike I have ever caught was on a wacky rigged senko right off the dock - didn't even cast it - dropped it straight down while i was fiddling with something and it came from nowhere and smoked it lol
> ...


Not a thing wrong with your 5.
Confidence in a lure leads to effective use. An arsenal of frontrunners (5 here in your article) , even better.

Your Senco attacker at the dock.....Reminds me of :
Friend gave me a prototype large hollow plastic minnow. Source lost to time now .
It had decent action , but no catches.
One morning I was pondering it a little and idly swimming it in a figure eight off the end of a floating dock varying speed ect..
A large (slightly under eight feet maybe) musky exploded from below and missed it.
Friend on the next dock thought I had fallen in.
Took bold effort to step forward and try it again! Alas , the great fish had had enough fake stimulation.


----------



## NorthernMich (Sep 19, 2000)

In early spring we once outfished some locals camping on a lake using spinner baits, they had none so we gave them some, they had been using spoons. (Ontario)


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Solid choices.
Never been to Ontario, but my top 5 for Michigan pike would be.
1. #5 gold Mepps
2. Bomber Long A in firetiger bass
3. Large rubber frog
4. White spinner bait
5. If 1-4 fail, back to #5 gold Mepps


----------



## AndrewRGordon (Dec 29, 2019)

Waif said:


> Not a thing wrong with your 5.
> Confidence in a lure leads to effective use. An arsenal of frontrunners (5 here in your article) , even better.
> 
> Your Senco attacker at the dock.....Reminds me of :
> ...


Thats an awesome story - I had a similar experience as a kid catching my PB largemouth bass checking out the action on a brand new Mepps I bought 


NorthernMich said:


> In early spring we once outfished some locals camping on a lake using spinner baits, they had none so we gave them some, they had been using spoons. (Ontario)


Nice - on a trip to Brennan Harbour on Lake Huron I had good luck with a Northland Spinner Bait - and a Dick pearson Grinder landed my PB musky! 


jacksonmideerhunter said:


> Solid choices.
> Never been to Ontario, but my top 5 for Michigan pike would be.
> 1. #5 gold Mepps
> 2. Bomber Long A in firetiger bass
> ...


Some solid choices in there for sure - frogging for pike is a hoot!


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

My black with silver scale flatfish has caught about just every variety of fish in Ontario


----------



## Cat Power (Jan 6, 2013)

Love the idea of trolling those jointed raps behind a bottom bouncer. I bet that would work well


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

Waif said:


> Nice article.
> 
> Was surprised(?) having long fished pike elsewhere , to find pike in a particular region did seem to favor Williams Wobblers.
> I tried to disprove the preference. Not sure if I succeeded. Though I offered those using Wobblers good competition.
> ...


My silver minnows (and other weedless spoons) don’t see much action now that Uncle Josh is long out of business and I’ve used up my pork rind strip supply. Plastics just don’t move or last like a thin piece of pickled leather.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

piketroller said:


> My silver minnows (and other weedless spoons) don’t see much action now that Uncle Josh is long out of business and I’ve used up my pork rind strip supply. Plastics just don’t move or last like a thin piece of pickled leather.


Heck of a run they had. 90 some years...
No idea if these are any good.
#11 Original Pork Frogs - Acme Tackle Company


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

#3 Gold Syclops
#3 Fire Tiger Syclops
#3 Silver Syclops
#2 Gold Syclops
#2 Fire Tiger Syclops

Catch lots of specks, pickerel, and smallies on them as well.


----------

